# Copper and Cholla



## BangleGuy (Aug 10, 2012)

I finally made it back into the shop and finished a bangle that I had started a month ago. Shees! I will be glad when fall comes so I can let up on the yard work :)

This is a women's size 8 copper (wide) and alumilite potted cholla bangle. I finished it using CA and the foam wiper method with 8000 grit MM and polished with EEE. I sure like applying CA with crafters foam, so Thanks to NYWoodturner for the suggestion!

I am debating about adding a patina to the copper with Liver of Sulfur (old penny look), or just leaving it shiny... Thoughts?

Thanks for looking,
Eric

(Oh, just in case your are new to WB, I sell the metal bangle cores and wood on my website. I also have a free tutorial if you would like to know more, just send me a PM or check out my website)

[attachment=8962][attachment=8963]


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 10, 2012)

I think it is your best so far.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 10, 2012)

Eric - Outstanding ! I really like that cholla. The blank its sitting on is awesome too. Cant wait to see that one turned. I would say no to the patina - its going to be really hard to improve on what you have.
Scott


----------



## TimR (Aug 10, 2012)

Great combo with the cholla and copper!!


----------



## DKMD (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm usually not a fan of copper stuff, but I like everything about this one! I'd vote to leave it alone, and maybe try the patina with a blank that's less interesting.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Aug 11, 2012)

wow you make some great lookin stuff dave


----------



## EricJS (Aug 11, 2012)

I love the copper. It looks great just like that!


----------



## Vern Tator (Aug 11, 2012)

Very impressive!!!


----------

